
Request of screening authorization for “Secrets of the surface” - Schiphol
https://may12.womeninmaths.org/screening-secrets
======
Schiphol
A documentary about Iranian mathematician Maryam Mirzakhani, first female
recipient of the Fields medal. They are authorizing private screenings during
the pandemic. More information here:
[http://www.zalafilms.com/secrets/](http://www.zalafilms.com/secrets/)

